# Seattle BSL Alert



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

After two dog attacks by pitbulls, which you can read about here:
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2008169935_pitbulls10m.html

Seattle is considering the following BSL:
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/ABPub/2008/09/10/2008172421.pdf

Some of the "high points" :roll: of this bill include:



> “Fighting breed dog” means an animal in the taxonomic classification Canis Familiaris (also referred to
> as the common household dog), not owned by a government agency, that is known by the owner or
> should reasonably be known by the owner to be an Akita, American Pit Bull Terrier, American
> Staffordshire Terrier, Bull Terrier, Cane Corso, Dogo Argentino, Dogue de Bordeaux, Kuvasz, Pit Bull
> ...






> No person *under the age of eighteen* may own or be in sole possession of a fighting breed dog.


*Sole possession, BTW, includes taking the dog for a walk.*




> *No person who is already the registered owner of a fighting breed dog may, after the enactment **of this chapter, purchase, adopt, or otherwise acquire an additional fighting breed dog*. In the case of a puppy born to a fighting breed dog after the enactment of this chapter, such puppy shall be lawfully sold or otherwise adopted out to a person allowed under this chapter to own a fighting breed dog, or shall be lawfully sold or otherwise adopted out to a person outside the geographic jurisdiction of the City of Seattle, within eight weeks of such puppy’s birth, or as soon thereafter as the puppy is weaned from its mother.​






> No fighting breed dog owned by a person *who is not a resident* of the City of Seattle shall be brought into the City of Seattle, unless such dog is kept at all times *in a locked car and muzzled*.​



Don't drive through Seattle, folks.​ 


> Within fourteen days of the enactment of this chapter, every owner of a fighting breed dog shall obtain a weatherproof vest to be securely attached to the dog’s back, which vest shall feature the dog’s license number in digits at least three inches in height and rendered in a reflective medium to allow clear reading after dark. *The owner shall ensure that the vest is on the dog at*​
> *all times when it is outside its home enclosure.*



This applies even in your own yard.​ 


> Within seven days of the effective date of this chapter, any fighting breed dog owned or possessed in the City of Seattle shall be sterilized, with the exception of immature dogs. *Immature females must be spayed within thirteen weeks* of birth and *immature males must be **neutered within nine weeks* of birth.​





> It is *unlawful for an owner of a fighting breed dog to allow such dog outside its home enclosure *as defined in this chapter, including onto a public street or into a public place, *unless such dog **is muzzled* with a muzzle that is reasonably designed to restrain the dog’s jaws from biting, and unless the dog is securely fastened to a harness leash that is no longer than eight (8) feet.




Again, this includes one's own yard.



> It is a gross misdemeanor to leave a minor under the age of fourteen unattended with one
> fighting breed dog, unless such dog is securely muzzled. It is a gross misdemeanor to leave a
> minor under the age of eighteen unattended with two or more fighting breed dogs, unless such
> dogs are securely muzzled. It is unlawful to allow a fighting breed dog to be walked outside the​
> proper enclosure by anyone under the age of eighteen (18 years.)



In other words, a 17 year old teenager may not be home alone with two "fighting breed dogs", unless said dog is muzzled, INSIDE a private residence.​ 

It's not my breed, or even my city... today.
This crap spreads like wildfire.​ 

​​​​​​​


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

As I'm sure Bob could tell you, almost any terrier breed was used for fighting at some point, including the scrappy Bedlington. A couple of those breeds are mastiffs and livestock guardians, not really "fighting" breeds, like the DDB and Kuvasz. I hope people like Diane Jessup from Law Dogs USA (from Washington as well) will be able to turn this around. I'll be sure to write in.

Edit: I'm also actually relatively surprised...I've only been to Seattle once (on a flight heading elsewhere), but I had always heard it was a dog friendly place.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess Seattle can now be called "dog friendly... to the right breeds".

My understanding has always been that any dog that as part of it's breed standard is cropped or docked, has fighting somewhere in it's breeding past.

Strangely, they specifically exclude by name, Dobies, Rotts and GSDs.


Breeding of any of these dogs in Seattle will be unlawful if this goes into effect.

I wonder if this will cause negative fall-out on the SchH/Ring community in and around Seattle? I can't imagine a dog owner, who has just had his dog removed from his home, because he owned more than one Presa Canario (just tossin' out a breed), is going to feel when he sees dogs doing bitework?

How about the fanatics that started this push for legislation in the first place?

How long will it take until a GSD or Rott bites someone in Seattle, and gets added to the list?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> As I'm sure Bob could tell you, almost any terrier breed was used for fighting at some point, including the scrappy Bedlington. A couple of those breeds are mastiffs and livestock guardians, not really "fighting" breeds, like the DDB and Kuvasz. I hope people like Diane Jessup from Law Dogs USA (from Washington as well) will be able to turn this around. I'll be sure to write in.
> 
> Edit: I'm also actually relatively surprised...I've only been to Seattle once (on a flight heading elsewhere), but I had always heard it was a dog friendly place.


The Irish terrier breeds in particular, Kerry Blue, Irish, Glenn of Imal, were all used as general purpose farm dogs and either used for badger baiting or fought on weekends. Go figure...The Irish! :grin: 
I've also heard rumors of idiots fighting JRTs. The little bassids have to much heart for their own good. 
Seattle is definately dog friendly.........for the capichino drinking, cafe sitting crowd of dog owners.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

> My understanding has always been that any dog that as part of it's breed standard is cropped or docked, has fighting somewhere in it's breeding past.


No. Some breed docking/cropping had to do with taxes on pet dogs. And working dogs (like carting dogs) were identified by docking. 

It _may_ be true fro cropping, but I really don't know about that.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The small, working terriers were docked in order to "leave just a handful of tail" so they could pull them out of a hole without breaking it. To far back on a long tail and it would be broke. Grab it up close to the dog and it's no problem. I've pulled many a terrier out of the earth this way. 
and no comments from the peanut gallery about "a handful of tail" . :-o [-X
I'm old ya know! :grin:


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

It is pretty sad, that the governing community has to step in and put in place ridiculous rules like these- they do it, as they are expected to keep the public safe- the problem is- only those who follow the rules, are going to continue to follow the rules, and those that are irresponsible and the cause of all of this in the first place, will continue to break the rules. That is who need to be punished, not the breeds-not the responsible owners- but the idiots that are at the root of the problem...


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Mo Earle said:


> It is pretty sad, that the governing community has to step in and put in place ridiculous rules like these- they do it, as they are expected to keep the public safe- the problem is- only those who follow the rules, are going to continue to follow the rules, and those that are irresponsible and the cause of all of this in the first place, will continue to break the rules. That is who need to be punished, not the breeds-not the responsible owners- but the idiots that are at the root of the problem...


Essentially you are arguing for the 2nd Amendment. As long as citizens have the attitude that government is supposed to do everything (including protect them), it will keep getting worse. Most of the population is afraid of anything related to defense including dogs capable of defending. There are plenty of other laws and the civil courts without ever resorting to BSL. Somebodies dog bites or kills someone, there are already laws to handle it.

I think most politicians go into politics because they like the power they have over others. If you can defend yourself you are threat to those who like to abuse power.


----------

